# 17 Field Ambulance - Winnipeg



## onefourbravo (26 Sep 2014)

Hi All,

Is anyone on this forum a member of the above unit I can have a chat with, or able to give me an email address of someone there (recruiting, Ops officer, Adjutant, RSM)?

http://www.forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110?jobId=43 gives the address and phone number but not any email contacts. I located outside of Canada and email would be better.

Thanks in advance,

14B


----------



## medicineman (26 Sep 2014)

PM inbound

MM


----------



## DAA (26 Sep 2014)

onefourbravo said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone on this forum a member of the above unit I can have a chat with, or able to give me an email address of someone there (recruiting, Ops officer, Adjutant, RSM)?
> [



17 Fd Amb Recruiting  ---->  17wpgfdambrecruiting@forces.gc.ca

If that email address doesn't work, let me know!


----------



## onefourbravo (26 Sep 2014)

Thanks for the replies and PM chaps, got what i needed.


----------

